# The language difference.



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Often there is a misunderstanding over the use of the English language - I am British and therefore as we invented the language I will put the correct meaning of the word first! :lol:
These are ones referring to horses and their care.

STABLE - An enclosed area inside, where a horse is kept loose.
STALL - An inside area where a horse is kept but is tethered.
BARN - A building where hay and straw is stored.
HEADCOLLAR - A piece of tack that has a buckle, it also has a throatlash which might or might not undo, used to lead or tie a horse with.
HALTER - Similar to the above but made of rope and without the throatlash.
RUG - Something you put on the horse to keep it warm or weatherproof.
BLANKET - the same as you put on a bed used under a rug for extra warmth.

KIMBLEWICK and not KIMBERWICK. This bit was designed by an old horseman, Fred Broome and named after Kimblewick village. 

MARKET HARBOROUGH and not GERMAN MARTINGALE

CORN is a generic term for oats, barley, maize and any short feed that horses are given. 

So, if anyone has anymore to add please do so!

There are many more words that the meaning (and spelling) has changed once moved across the pond. 

In a butcher department I asked for a joint. Got a funny look from several people, a joint can mean the same thing in the UK but in the butchers it means a roast.
I also get odd looks when I say I am going outside for a *** (cigarette)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting! Most of these terms are very different here. Here's what the horsepeople around here commonly refer to:


> STABLE - A large barn, usually in the business of boarding or training
> STALL - A box where horses are kept, usually untied, to eat and sleep
> BARN - Usually a smaller version of a stable, think 1-6 horses, or a building used for storing hay, vehicles, etc.
> HEADCOLLAR - We usually use 'halter'
> ...


 My mare's trainer is from the UK, and it's always interesting to hear her talk about her barn because the vocabulary is so different.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It is a bit presumptuous to say that the world cannot determine what they want to use for whatever equipment they use. I hope you plan to call Germany "Deutschland" as it is their country, their name. I could certainly go on in this theme.

As for corn being a term for all grass based feeds. That is simply incorrect in any country. Corn is a specific kernel, not to be confused with a wheat or barley or whatever. It is life threatening to be otherwise.

I have a client whose horse is allergic to corn. It is of utmost importance to know exactly what is in any grain she feeds.

So, be happy with the way you do things, if it works for you. We will continue to be happy with how WE do things in whatever corner of the world we happen to live in.

CHEERS!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> It is a bit presumptuous to say that the world cannot determine what they want to use for whatever equipment they use. I hope you plan to call Germany "Deutschland" as it is their country, their name. I could certainly go on in this theme.
> CHEERS!!


Another big difference with crossing the pond is the sense of humour.
Brits know when something is tongue in cheek and can laugh at themselves.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I get your post is tongue in cheek...but, as an English Major, with much studies in the history of the English language, I must correct your initial statement of " I am British and therefore as we invented the language I will put the correct meaning of the word first!"

See, English is actually a Germanic language, which was brought to Britain by the Germanic invaders before the middle ages. It then evolved many times, from many different languages and dialects, into what it is today...and continues to evolve as it traveled to many different countries, including those "across the pond"


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Stable : dudes had a job for at least 2 weeks,
Stall : what kids do when they dont wanna go,.
Barn: a generally upright structure with farm and critter related stuff in it.
Head Collar : the boss of all the other collars
Halter: what you yell be before you shoot, "HALTER I"LL SHOOT !
Rug : fake hair on top of bubba's head.
Blanket: for keeping warm, or puttin out fires, or for laying on while fishing in the dark,
Corn: used for corn liqueur.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Turning over a Horse* - picking it up and lying it on it's back with it's feet in the air. Generally a tricky thing to do.

*Cinch* - an easy thing

*Cutting* - slicing into pieces with a knife or other sharp object

*Hunting Season* - end of October to middleish of March. Refers to Fox Hunting by Hounds followed by a mounted field.

*Lid* - thing that goes on top of a glass jar, plastic box, or tub to stop the contents falling out.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Fellow Americans, please stop taking the OP's original statement literally or too seriously. I get a slagging from English and Scots on a regular basis for coming from a country which doesn't understand irony and I keep telling them that they're wrong; Americans do understand it. Don't prove me wrong! Don't conform to a national stereotype. Resist! In British, she was taking the ****, maybe just a little bit. 

Here are some more American to British translations:

HUNTER: A horse that looks pretty in an arena, goes over jumps, and would sh*t itself at a natural fence or puddle of water.

BOARDING: The sides of the barn. 

FORD F-250: We don't have those here.

ATV: That box in your house with sounds and picture that you watch stuff on, but isn't the computer. 


British to American:

DIY: Building or remodeling your own house.

LIVERY: The decoration on the sides of a vehicle.

HACKING: That cough you get when you're really ill.

LORRY: A type of parrot from Australia.

COB: What corn comes on.

NUMNAH: How you might feel if you drink too much.

QUAD BIKE: A bicycle with four wheels.

SCHOOL: Where you take classes in math, reading, etc. 

NAPPING: What a lot of people do at work or university students do in class.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> I also get odd looks when I say I am going outside for a *** (cigarette)


Bumming a *** would get you worse looks.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Bumming a *** would get you worse looks.


My favorite is when they _really_ want a cigarette and say they are gagging for a ***.

When I first started riding, the only internet community for new riders was New Rider, a UK-based board. Which really made me talk funny IRL. I was forever asking my South Carolina barnmates if they were going down the yard and if so would they fetch my headcollar and numnah. Ta very much.

My horse friends were really happy when I discovered COTH and started learning the names for all these things in American.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I get weird looks in this country when I talk about putting on "riding pants."


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

thesilverspear said:


> NAPPING: What a lot of people do at work or university students do in class.


so what do you call this then?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

We don't call breeding farms "studs" here either. 

There's even a difference in terms between America and Canada. In Canada arenas are always indoors. If it's outdoors it's called a ring. There's no difference between barn and stable either - it just depends on how snobby the person speaking is, lol. English riding places are called farms and Western places are called ranches.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Shropshirerosie said:


> so what do you call this then?


Possibly being barn/buddy/ring sour (depending on where or why the horse is acting out).


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Huge one from Australia.

Float - is a horse trailer.

Floating - is trailering your horse.

_I swear, it has nothing to do with water. _


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Huge one from Australia.
> 
> Float - is a horse trailer.
> 
> ...


Here, floating is what one does to remove the hooks from their teeth.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for not "getting it". Sadly, we have had similar posts in the past that were NOT kidding. I thought it was another....


Knocking up....NOT visiting someone!!

Jump...as to conclusions (I demonstrated that pretty well in my previous post)

bit...something the horse just did to me-OUCH!

hay....something you yell at your horse when he steps on your toe.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Huge one from Australia.
> 
> Float - is a horse trailer.


LOL

American float


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> We don't call breeding farms "studs" here either.
> 
> There's even a difference in terms between America and Canada. In Canada arenas are always indoors. If it's outdoors it's called a ring. There's no difference between barn and stable either - it just depends on how snobby the person speaking is, lol. English riding places are called farms and Western places are called ranches.


Being close to the Canadian border, we must have acquired these terms from you! Lots of rider here call arenas indoors, and outdoors are rings as well. And Western barns are ranches as well...but one that doesnt designate is a barn...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's why we drive on the Parkway, and park on the driveway.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

We walk on the pavements, you walk on the side walk.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't worked out what an *Appendix* is yet, but I do realise that you're not referring to a small organ in the lower right hand side of one's torso that sometimes becomes infected and bursts in worst case scenario's.

And *Paint* is liquid coloured stuff that we brush onto surfaces to make them look smart.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I haven't worked out what an *Appendix* is yet


It's a cross between a registered Quarter Horse and a Thoroughbred. Their registry is kept separate from the pure Quarter Horses in the AQHA registry book's appendix.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Boot--footwear to us Murricans, trunk of a car to y'all Brits.

Bonnet--old fashioned head wear here, and front hood of a car to you.

Perambulator to you, and stroller to us. Petrol to you, gas to us.

Bumbershoot to you, umbrella to us. Bloody is a curse to you and just means someone or something covered in blood here.

Fanny is female lady parts to you, and buttocks to us.

Are we sure we ever really communicate? LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Stable : dudes had a job for at least 2 weeks,
> Stall : what kids do when they dont wanna go,.
> Barn: a generally upright structure with farm and critter related stuff in it.
> Head Collar : the boss of all the other collars
> ...


Of all the great brilliant things I have said full of insight and logic and knowledge, this is the one everyone likes, well that and the posts that start with, " well there was this girl................."


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Wait, so what do American's call numnahs?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saddle pads. Numnah sounds like something that happens when the dentist numbs your mouth befote oral surgery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

*Divided by a common language*

Gob-smacked = rendered speechless by something absurd. As happens when viewing the likes of sparkly bling browbands and rhinestone studded riding gear.

Kimblewick = NOT KIMBERWICK! Named after the village of Kimblewick near 
Uttoxeter= NOT UXETER. The sort of fastening for the reins. Clearly both those were taken over to the USA and first passed on by someone who was hard of hearing!

All mouth and no trousers = full of bovine excrement

Yard = The open hard surfaced area outside the stable and barns 

Straights = Not a compound. Oats, barley, maize, bran and wheat are all straights. Used as in "feeding straights".

Polos = small round mint sweets 

****ed = drunk. Saying things like I was ****ed with my boss makes us think there was a wild office party.

Porkies = Lies. From cockney rhyming slang Pork Pies

Appendix = either documents as an addendum OR a finger like pouch at the end of the intestine

Worming = deworm

Coloured cob = gypsy vanner

Coloured cob = paint

Dun = grullo, buckskin, and a multitude of other things Americans have invented

Chrome = shiny metal 

Chestnut = sorrel

Coloured horse = any horse or pony whose coat colour is either (piebald) or white and any other colour (skewbald), e.g. bay, roan, chestnut; with a patch of naturally occurring white coat. This white patch must be on the body above the level of the stifle or elbow, excluding any face markings. Any white marking below this does not qualify. Manes and tails may also be white or have white in them. Appaloosa animals with belly markings do not qualify.

Mini = a small car

Miniature horse = Falabella. NOT anything that's a pony crossbred and looks like a little horse


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Chrome= white on a horse especially the legs.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Bumbershoot to you, umbrella to us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never heard of a Bumbershoot....!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A subject dear to my heart, being an English Lass, now living in Canada, who mainly corresponds with Americans online...lets get this one out of the way




Allison Finch said:


> As for corn being a term for all grass based feeds. That is simply incorrect in any country. Corn is a specific kernel, not to be confused with a wheat or barley or whatever. It is life threatening to be otherwise.


Sorry Allison, that is what I was raised with, the term is correct and understood in the UK.

Lets add some.

I simply do not understand why in the UK the Royal Mail delivers post, but when my letter gets here Canada Post insists that it is mail.


This is a shetland pony










This just isn't











horse will not go lame or suffer from some ill fate if you have a concrete/cement floor in your stable (see OP for definition) and if it's wet you can exercise your horse on a made up (hard top) road.

I have been here long enough now to be totally confused over terms, so while this



> HEADCOLLAR - A piece of tack that has a buckle, it also has a throatlash which might or might not undo, used to lead or tie a horse with.
> HALTER - Similar to the above but made of rope and without the throatlash.


Is obviously true, I often have to stop and think if I need to mention that my mare is wearing a rug or a blanket........I have to remember that if I say she is wearing a rug to keep her warm, there will be those who think the she is wearing a wig.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Saddle pads. Numnah sounds like something that happens when the dentist numbs your mouth befote oral surgery!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, is there a differentiation between a saddle pad that's square-ish, and one that's shaped like a saddle?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"All mouth and no trousers = full of bovine excrement"

I have to remember this one! AWESOME description of a blow hard!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A saddle pad that's shaped like a saddle is called a contoured saddle pad. Square ones can either be dressage or AP pads, but they're all designated as saddle pads. Western pads are generally called saddle blankets.

Bumbershoot is a really old designation, so probably isn't in use much anymore. At least not with the younger generations. So do y'all call them umbrellas, or do you have another name for them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> A saddle pad that's shaped like a saddle is called a contoured saddle pad. Square ones can either be dressage or AP pads, but they're all designated as saddle pads. Western pads are generally called saddle blankets.
> 
> Bumbershoot is a really old designation, so probably isn't in use much anymore. At least not with the younger generations. So do y'all call them umbrellas, or do you have another name for them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Umbrella it is.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

"This morning I drove down to my yard in my truck, mucked out the stable (I use straw bedding), then brought Rosie in from the field. She'd already had her breakfast of alfalfa chaff, speedi-beet, linseed and split peas. Then I groomed her, tacked her up (all the usual - leather bridle with waterford bit, saddle, numnah, girth and hunting breastplate), picked out her feet, and checked her shoes. Then with a couple of friends I went out on a lovely hack for an hour or so. Three mares together, they all pulled grumpy faces a few times, and Nancy was a bit nappy coming out of her track onto the road. As always round here the lanes were quiet, and we just saw a couple of tractors and a couple of cars. Our horses were a bay ex- racer TB, a bay TB x Suffolk Punch, and a chestnut Arab x Welsh Section D."

Anyone care to translate this into American for me?


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Anyone care to translate this into American for me?


"Gee you went outta the round pen"

For extra points I can translate into English.

"Went and rode out this morning. Considering everything it ate, it didn't go too bad"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I ran it through my handy dandy ******* translator and got this



> "This hyar mo'nin' ah drove down t'mah yard in mah truck, mucked out th' stable (ah use straw beddin'), then brought Rosie in fum th' field, cuss it all t' tarnation. She'd already had her bustfast of a'fa'fa chaff, speedi-beet, linseed an' split peas. Then ah groomed her, tacked her up (all th' usual - leather bridle wif waterfo'd bit, saddle, numnah, girth an' huntin' breastplate), picked out her feet, an' checked her shoes. Then wif a couple of friends ah went out on a lovely hack fo' an hour o' so. Three mares togither, they all pulled grumpy faces a few times, an' Mary Lou was a bit nappy a-comin' outta her track onto th' road, cuss it all t' tarnation. As allus roun' hyar th' lanes were quiet, an' we jest sar a couple of tracko's an' a couple of cars. Our houn'dogs were a bay ex- racer TB, a bay TB x Suffolk Punch, an' a chestnut Arab x Welsh Seckshun D."
> 
> Ennyone care t'translate this hyar into South Car'linan fo' me?



here is the site of anyone wants a giggle
​


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You have a truck??


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

posting... RISING.

I had to lurk for a long while to understand what you guys meant.

The worst of it is.. I have THREE translations. German, English, American!


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I was in Australia a while back and a guy asked my brother in law if he could borrow a "***" and my BIL had no idea what he wanted, lol. Even within the US there are different terms in different parts of the country. A "Saddle Horse" refers to a gaited horse in many parts of the country. A "Common Horse" describes a mean horse, not a common one. A bag of "COB" is a corn, oats and barley mix.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm Irish American, most of my family is either from Ireland, or live in Ireland and it's funny even the difference between the Irish and the Brits!

But, the last time I was there visiting, I made a big blunder...we were playing on a rope swing over a river (I was a teen) and I got quite wet. I then announced to about 12 other teens that I needed to go home, my pants got wet. I couldnt understand why everyone was laughing so hard, until my cousin explained they thought I had wet myself...I turned quite a few shades of red. Trousers, Trousers, Trousers...I will never get that wrong again.

Stone the crows!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you got a term for Horsebox?

A truck designed to carry horses.

I could not believe the size of some of the trailers that side of the pond. They would not be legal in the UK and in most areas would be useless as they would not get around many of the bends in the roads.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Have you got a term for Horsebox?


Horse vans

..:: Frank DiBella ::..


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I have on very rare occasion seen a horsebox here (and thats what it was called) Since our roads are much bigger, and designed for bigger vehicles, we have our F-250's and our trailers lol.

I drive a British auto, BTW. My most favorite truck I've ever owned...and it can pull quite a big trailer LOL


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I could not believe the size of some of the trailers that side of the pond. They would not be legal in the UK and in most areas would be useless as they would not get around many of the bends in the roads.


As you can probably guess, our roads and vehicles are a product of our distances and our fuel costs.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

mildot said:


> Horse vans
> 
> ..:: Frank DiBella ::..



Never seen those! They look very nice!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> We don't call breeding farms "studs" here either.
> 
> There's even a difference in terms between America and Canada. In Canada arenas are always indoors. If it's outdoors it's called a ring. There's no difference between barn and stable either - it just depends on how snobby the person speaking is, lol. English riding places are called farms and Western places are called ranches.


Im Canadian and I just say "indoor arena" and "outdoor arena"lol i ride western and i just say im going to the barn/farm mind you I am not in a ranch area. im in an english dominated riding area were there is only one barn that strickly teaches western the rest teach both ( and the western they dont teach well) or are just back yard riders (which is nothing wrong with that lol)


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I still don't get what numnah is!!!
I've never heard of that! That's what my 3rd old calls M&M's:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

busysmurf said:


> I still don't get what numnah is!!!


It's an English saddle pad.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> "This morning I drove down to my yard in my truck, mucked out the stable (I use straw bedding), then brought Rosie in from the field. She'd already had her breakfast of alfalfa chaff, speedi-beet, linseed and split peas. Then I groomed her, tacked her up (all the usual - leather bridle with waterford bit, saddle, numnah, girth and hunting breastplate), picked out her feet, and checked her shoes. Then with a couple of friends I went out on a lovely hack for an hour or so. Three mares together, they all pulled grumpy faces a few times, and Nancy was a bit nappy coming out of her track onto the road. As always round here the lanes were quiet, and we just saw a couple of tractors and a couple of cars. Our horses were a bay ex- racer TB, a bay TB x Suffolk Punch, and a chestnut Arab x Welsh Section D."
> 
> Anyone care to translate this into American for me?


Here's my take (I'm a cheesehead): this morning I went to the barn, shoveled some s**t. Horses had already been grained. She got brushed (includes picking feet & checking shoes all rolled into one) and tacked up. Then a bunch of friends and I went on a trail ride. Three mares together, they got a litlle PMS'y. Nancy was jumpy coming out of her field (? not sure on that one). As always there wasn't a lot of traffic, a few tractors & cars. Our horses were a bay TB, a bay TB cross, and a chestnut arab cross. (sometimes mix is used instead of cross).

So how'd I do??:lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> "This morning I drove down to my yard in my truck, mucked out the stable (I use straw bedding), then brought Rosie in from the field. She'd already had her breakfast of alfalfa chaff, speedi-beet, linseed and split peas. Then I groomed her, tacked her up (all the usual - leather bridle with waterford bit, saddle, numnah, girth and hunting breastplate), picked out her feet, and checked her shoes. Then with a couple of friends I went out on a lovely hack for an hour or so. Three mares together, they all pulled grumpy faces a few times, and Nancy was a bit nappy coming out of her track onto the road. As always round here the lanes were quiet, and we just saw a couple of tractors and a couple of cars. Our horses were a bay ex- racer TB, a bay TB x Suffolk Punch, and a chestnut Arab x Welsh Section D."
> 
> Anyone care to translate this into American for me?


 
This morning I went out to the barn in my truck, mucked stalls (I use straw bedding), then brought Rosie in from pasture. She'd already had her breakfast of Alfalfa and beet pulp, linseed (oil?) and split peas. Then I groomed and tacked her up (all the usual stuff - leather bridle, bit, saddle, pad, girth, breast collar), picked her feet and checked her shoes. Then a couple of friends and I went out on the trail for an hour or so. All 3 horses were mares, so they were making grumpy faces and ears and Nancy was acting up (probably we'd specify: spooking, shying, bucking, jigging, whatever she was doing wrong), going off the trail and into the roadway. The roads here were quiet as usual and we just saw a couple of tractors and cars. Our horses were a bay OTTB (Off Track TB), a bay TB/Suffolk Punch cross, and a Welara Section D pony. 

The big differences are cadence of your sentences, almost nobody over here uses straw anymore unless for foaling or allergies, and nobody that I've ever heard of feeds linseed & split peas! I'm guessing the speedi beet is either shredded or pelletized beet pulp (leftover after processing for sugar?) that's designed to absorb the water quickly? Chaff to us is the left over part of the plant, generally thrown away (Sort the wheat from the chaff, as in what's desirable from the undesirable) and ours is called hay. We also feed more grass hays (huge variety) than alfalfa in some parts of the country where we have blister beetles that can kill a horse. The beetles love alfalfa and in some parts of the country it just isn't safe to feed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Numnah - Self edged - Fully lined, Quality equestrian products

@Busysmurf - Here's a link to an online shop that sells numnahs. 

I grew up using that term and just used it at an English barn down in Texas and everyone looked at me like I had 2 heads! When I grew up, that's what you called a wool, sheepskin pad for an English saddle. Anything else was a Dressage pad or a Western Saddle Blanket. When we bought the white, synthetic, fleecy saddle pads for our English saddles, they were our "show pads" and not used for every day. For every day we had our old, ratty, indestructable numnahs.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Numnah - Self edged - Fully lined, Quality equestrian products
> 
> @Busysmurf - Here's a link to an online shop that sells numnahs.
> 
> I grew up using that term and just used it at an English barn down in Texas and everyone looked at me like I had 2 heads! When I grew up, that's what you called a wool, sheepskin pad for an English saddle. Anything else was a Dressage pad or a Western Saddle Blanket. When we bought the white, synthetic, fleecy saddle pads for our English saddles, they were our "show pads" and not used for every day. For every day we had our old, ratty, indestructable numnahs.


 
I HAD ONE OF THOSE!!!!:lol: It was my first huntseat saddlepad, and I always got picked on at shows cause it was grey. Huh, the things you learn.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

mildot said:


> Horse vans
> 
> ..:: Frank DiBella ::..


Ooh I like that link. Are they unusual / difficult to get hold of or can I expect to find them all over?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse vans aren't all that popular in the States because they're a specialty vehicle and can't really be used for anything other than to haul horses. So you have this humongous, extremely expensive vehicle sitting on your property that you rarely use. 

I'd love to own one, but it's just not practical for me. A separate truck and trailer make much more sense. My truck is used as my commuter vehicle, my grocery/feed shopping vehicle, hay hauler, and for just general errand running.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Ooh I like that link. Are they unusual / difficult to get hold of or can I expect to find them all over?


Well, they are not seen very often. 

While they seem like a neat idea, they lack in practicality IMO. Notice the cabins are quite short, basically enough room for the driver and one or two passengers.

A pickup truck and a horse trailer with the same amenities (tack room, dresser, side ramps, etc) is much more versatile for several big reasons.

1. It's easy to find full size pickup trucks with four fullsized doors and you can comfortably seat five to six people including the driver.

2. If you go somewhere for a multi day show or trip, being able to separate the trailer from the truck gives you a much handier vehicle if you need to run errands or what not. This eliminates driving about town in a huge truck or having to tow a small car behind the horse van.

3. Pickup trucks are quite versatile and can be used to tow or haul a multitude of things, plus many people use them as their daily use vehicle. The horse van is really a single purpose vehicle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sorry, but to say "numnah" sounds like you're talking with a bunch of marbles in your mouth and that you're trying to actually say, "numskull" or "number" or "come now" or even "I don't know".


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I grew up going to horse shows using an imperator horse van. It was great. I slept in the overhang so I could do the early feeding.










This is not the van I used, just the same style.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Numnah is a word like gymkhana and jodhpurs that was brought back to Britain from India.

In India it was a dust-cover or a cloth to protect something.

Strictly speaking a numnah as riding tack is a light weight cloth that goes under an English Saddle and it's purpose is to protect your expensive English Leather Saddle from sweat and muck from the horse.

A well fitting English Saddle really shouldn't need anything but a thin cotton numnah underneath and merely to stop your saddle getting dirty from the sweat of the horse. 

With an English saddle the optimum is not to have anything under it at all. Don't forget with an English saddle you should not (*ever*) use thick cloths or saddle pads at all. Pads and thick cloths under an English saddle that fits will make it so it doesn't fit. 

This is more critical with an English saddle than a Western because it has a reduced load bearing area. (Though IMO, no matter whether you ride English or Western, the saddle should fit and without the need to compromise by sticking quilted pads underneath.)

Nowadays though folks are manufacturing great thick quilted saddle shaped pads and calling them "numnahs" but really they're saddle pads and not at all appropriate for use under an English saddle unless by someone whose kidding themselves that they're going to make their ill-fitting saddle more comfortable.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Foxhunter, a lovely thread which brought a smile to my face several times.
Even though I often post on what are essentially American forums, I sometimes ignore the differences in the two languages.

It is only when I am listening to a guy from New York talking with a Texan, that I am reminded that there is more than one version of the American
language. 

What is perhaps important to we horse lovers who ride 'English' is that there seems to be different terms used in 'horse speak'. I am never sure what 'two point' nor 'hunt seat' describes. Maybe someone could explain, please.

There again to define riding 'English' as being a system devised in England is perhaps also a misnomer when one thinks that the system defined as 'English' is used by _almost_ every country in Europe.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> I am never sure what 'two point' nor 'hunt seat' describes. Maybe someone could explain, please..


yes please, I am curious too.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Last time I was in the US, I was just outside Kansas City to meet with a group of internet friends.
Honestly we had such a laugh I was hurting most of the time. 
The last night we went to a restaurant to eat, think it was one of the 'Outback' chain but not sure. Tables had been booked as there were about 26 of us. They must have moved things around because we were all together and in an extra large booth.
We were enjoying each others company and I was asked to tell the tale of one of my adventures whilst lambing as several had not read it when I originally posted it.
I was seated roughly in the middle (of one side) of the table and telling the story. About halfway through I heard the silence of the other diners. There was no buzz of conversation, very little chinking of cutlery and as I looked across - could see some of the waiting staff hanging towards our group, listening.

I stopped speaking, not sure whether to continue or not, when a man with a very southern drawl called out, "Please ma'am, I want to hear the ending!"

I admit that I have a good carrying voice, learned from teaching riding in an outdoor arena with nothing between me and the continent but a wire fence, but I never realised it carried _that_ well!
Oh, I did finish the tale even though it was against me.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Allison, 

That looks like a Frank Imperatore van, and they were considered the shizzle when I was coming up. They were preferred to trucks and trailers in certain circles because you didn;'t have the hassle of hooking up, and they were easy to learn to back up. (Backing a truck and trailer, particularly a bumper pull, is something to learn.)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> almost nobody over here uses straw anymore unless for foaling or allergies, and nobody that I've ever heard of feeds linseed & split peas! I'm guessing the speedi beet is either shredded or pelletized beet pulp (leftover after processing for sugar?) that's designed to absorb the water


what a lot of information was in your post!

I'm genuinely surprised about the straw bedding. Here, if you have the space for the muck heap then straw is the cheapest and easiest bedding. Why isn't it popular with you?

My mare is allergic to grains. The basic mix we have over here contains barley, corn, wheat - all of which she can't eat - and so linseed (pelletised) and split peas are the straights out of a basic mix that she can eat.

Speedii-beet is indeed a quick-soak sugar beet. Normal sugar beet takes an overnight soaking, whereas speedi- beet is safe to feed in half an hour.


----------



## OctoberArabian (Feb 17, 2012)

During my EMR course there was a nice British kid and when he said he was going out for a *** everyone just killed themselves laughing! He was such a good guy. Then when I was working in an ambulance my partner was British and oh my god he was the funniest person I have ever met. He taught me all kinds of fun words, such a colorful way of speaking.

edit: whoa, didnt see that this was such a long thread, I can see my reply is a bit out of place now haha


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> what a lot of information was in your post!
> 
> I'm genuinely surprised about the straw bedding. Here, if you have the space for the muck heap then straw is the cheapest and easiest bedding. Why isn't it popular with you?


We mostly use either wood shavings or pelletized wood bedding because it's much more absorbent and odor killing than straw. Straw gets wet and heavy, hence we use it for foaling because it's generally not dusty and is better for foals who lay flat out, but otherwise it's pretty out of favor. I use a combination of the pelletized wood bedding that breaks apart into sawdust when it gets wet and really fine shavings. I also have a 'motorized' manure fork that does the sifting for me and it just doesn't work as well with straw. It also decomposes faster than straw. 

Touching on the hunt seat topic, we also have saddle seat here in America that was developed mostly for the gaited breeds. Their show classes are called Country English Pleasure, English Pleasure and Park. When I first got involved with Arabians and Saddlebreds I had never heard of those classes, had only seen one or two saddle seat riders in my whole life and was at a horse show and kept waiting for the English Pleasure (called HUNTER PLEASURE in these breed shows) and kept seeing these people all dressed up in day coats, bowler hats and riding these flat seated, cutback saddles and posting like they had a stick up their .....well anyway, I was very disappointed because I never saw what I was looking for that day.  I had some learning to do!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

But Hoopla, whilst the British may be good at sarcasm and double entendre in spoken English towards eachother, the practice of the technique in written form on a forum where the majority of the readership is young American is not kindly practice. 

Perhaps only Aussies have a knack of understanding exactly what the unrecalcitrant Pomm has really meant to say and only they from downunder manage to spit back in appropriate repartee. 

The real meaning and the impact of the sarcasm is always lost on those whose language is different be the languages at first glance very similar. We Brits in times gone by have been described as 'Perfidious Albion' and our forbears have too often deserved the insult. Arrogance often invokes aggression and in simple debate it is not appropriate.

This thread is all about language and is an attempt to bring about mutual comphrehension in the horse world. The aim is not to start WW3.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

:-?:think:

All fascinating stuff Barry.

But the way I see it this is the interwebz and what makes life much more interesting is the rich tapestry of culture and language. The eclectic mix of individuals and the opportunity to interact with folks from different cultures. 

Diversity is good and works for me. 

Furthermore I've been around long enough to know that those in the horse world are opinionated. Multi-opinionated! And each and every one of those opinions, even if fact free or held from a position of ignorance is deeply held and defended. 

The day everyone is expected to dumb down or adopt a certain common language and style will be the day I will be signing up for WW3 or else calling in film producers to make the horse version of Stepford Wives.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Barry, the initial post, if you read through, was intended to make the entire thread humurous, which unfortunately was lost (ALLISON!!) at the start, but then found its way back.

However, I do agree with part of it.. I use more LOL's and haha's then ever before, just so you Yanks don't take offence to dry humour


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*‘Ah would the giftie gie us, to see ourselves as other see us’*

As a Brit who has wandered many parts of the world it has never ceased to amaze me as to how many nations we have warred with at some time or another. Nowadays we mosey on as a small island mongrel race living on the very edge of Europe, riven even today by disputes amongst ourselves. The Scots now want independence. The Irish have it; the Welsh dream of it. One wonders why those Celts who share the same islands, want to be free of us. Even the inhabitants of a tiny island in the middle of the Irish Sea refuses to be anything but Manx. 

Thanks largely to the efforts of a gallant Englishman who froze to death in the process, out of the World’s largest ever empire, we are left with our biggest slug of wind swept land in the frozen Antarctic. If in the past we had not been so stubborn and contentious maybe the Stars and Stripes would still have a Union Jack up in the corner where today the stars adorn. Perhaps it is the command we have of this Language of English which is used as a means of communication by many who would despair of seeing themselves as English, that has brought us down to what we now are.

I try not to use sarcasm, it has the sound of a sneer in it. I will use double entendre and hope the reader will recognise the accompanying smile as being humorous and well meaning rather than as a smirk. However as a London Boy living in old age in the Principality of Wales, I have come to realise that often in time of doubt I should keep my thoughts to myself and my mouth shut, or in my case my fingers still. Unfortunately I am too fond of the wine which lubricates my thinking.

Our normally generous Yank cousins are sensitive creatures and prone to take offence quickly if they feel to be insulted when perhaps we English have learned to absorb or parry even pointed insults. I do not ever want to offend those folks who live across the great pond. They usually arrive late but I am always pleased to see them, even if they don’t always understand exactly what I am saying - sorry writing.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I think having a government in Westminster, lead by a complete tool who has zero mandate in Scotland, is the best thing that ever happened to the SNP, but that's by-the-by. During even my short time in Scotland, support for independence has obviously increased as the government in England has gone further to the right (relatively speaking). 

The idea of "Celtic" identity is interesting. I've written a bit about this in other contexts. If you really care, I can harp on about it.  How much it drives Scottish independence is also interesting, since not all regions of Scotland identify themselves as "Celtic" or Gaelic, but definitely since the Victorian period, "Highlandism" has kind of been co-opted into Scottish identity. 

As for me, I like switching at random between American and British English.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden Horse where did you find that picture

Doesn't matter I think I know who he is.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> But Hoopla, whilst the British may be good at sarcasm and double entendre in spoken English towards eachother, the practice of the technique in written form on a forum where the majority of the readership is young American is not kindly practice.
> 
> Perhaps only Aussies have a knack of understanding exactly what the unrecalcitrant Pomm has really meant to say and only they from downunder manage to spit back in appropriate repartee.
> 
> ...


 
Whoa!!! There are a lot of big words in there! I growd up in da barn, but I done did gadiate from hi skool :rofl:


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Smurf, in a very humorous way, you make my point.

The English language, or should we say varieties of it, is such a useful tool.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha, Numpty Numpty Numpty:rofl: I'm not 100% of the meaning, but I LOVE IT! I keep saying it in my head and laughing. I'm such a 4 yr old, been hanging out with my kids more than my horses I guess.:wink:

Numpty Numpty Numpty...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Collins (2001) say "NUMPTY" = "a foolish or ignorant person" 
--- (Scot.inf) whatever that means.

Use the word and make it: 'colloquial'


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Numpty is a word used most commonly in Scotland. It's an idiot and a sort of friendly way to call someone an idiot.

I don't know if it's commonly known but the English language has more words for idiot than virtually any other.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Leg yield- stop and let your leg pass you before moving on

Rear- where the s**t comes out of the horse you have to clean up

Working from behind- running behind your horse 

On the bit- horse walks on bit


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> As a Brit who has wandered many parts of the world it has never ceased to amaze me as to how many nations we have warred with at some time or another. Nowadays we mosey on as a small island mongrel race living on the very edge of Europe, riven even today by disputes amongst ourselves. The Scots now want independence. The Irish have it; the Welsh dream of it. One wonders why those Celts who share the same islands, want to be free of us. Even the inhabitants of a tiny island in the middle of the Irish Sea refuses to be anything but Manx.
> 
> Thanks largely to the efforts of a gallant Englishman who froze to death in the process, out of the World’s largest ever empire, we are left with our biggest slug of wind swept land in the frozen Antarctic. If in the past we had not been so stubborn and contentious maybe the Stars and Stripes would still have a Union Jack up in the corner where today the stars adorn. Perhaps it is the command we have of this Language of English which is used as a means of communication by many who would despair of seeing themselves as English, that has brought us down to what we now are.
> 
> ...


 
I just picked this post out of the bunch and did not read the full context in which it was created. Someone took offence? some Yank? hm m m .
Honestly, is it worth getting all stiff in the back?

We should count our lucky stars that it was the British, and not some other European power, that colonized our lands (US and Canada). The grounding in the rule of law and order, the system of government by representation and the work ethic of the Brits is profoundly centered in the US's successful rise to superpower. Mexico, also a nation rich in natural resources, has taken a different path and I believe it has very much to do with being colonized by a completely different European nation.

ETA: now I see that I am kind of off topic. What else is new.?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

hoopla said:


> Numpty is a word used most commonly in Scotland. It's an idiot and a sort of friendly way to call someone an idiot.
> 
> I don't know if it's commonly known but the English language has more words for idiot than virtually any other.


Oooh, now there's a challenge without resort to a thesaurus. (by the way, I'm English and I use Numpty a lot)

Idiot
Numpty
Fool
Jerk
Loon
Buffoon
Dimwit
Clown
**** (I hope that one doesn't offend anyone)
Moron (ditto)
Numbskull
'he's only the half ticket'


...........okay, now that I'm resorting to phrases I have to give up. For now.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my personal favorites is twatwaffle. :twisted:


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

clot, dimwit, numbskull, nutter, berk, barmpot, divvy, eejit, gorm, knob, muppet, pillock, twit, twonk, wazzack, wally, dunce.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> One of my personal favorites is twatwaffle. :twisted:


That means stupid talk


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

My husbands favorite is "Cog" he goes around saying it all the time


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

A few more British and Scots synonyms of idiot:

Glaikit
Barmy
Eejit
Muppet
Plonker
Bawbag


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

To all confused followers of this thread -

Since the thread returned to its orginal funny discussion of two cultures separated by a common language; I have taken all the posts regarding half seat, hunt seat, forward seat, etc. to their own thread, which can be found here:

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/discussion-hunt-seat-forward-seat-113907/

So have fun discussing language differences here, and come over and discuss riding theory in the other thread.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Maura. That is a good idea.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Just remembered some more:

duffer and dummy.

And to bring it back to a horse context, the bottom bar on a liverpool driving bit is known as the "duffer's bar".

A duffer being an incompetent or clumsy idiotic person.

It's considered if you need to use the bottom bar on a bit that you're better off giving up driving or else shooting the horse that needs it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

lol.

Looks like I finally managed to find the true meaning of Duffy's name...not surprising. She canters in to walls. With me on her back.

You gotta love the Brits. My favourite is when my trainer's other half tells me something and I go 'Nooo....really?!' Sarcastically, and then he goes 'Yes, really.. I will explain to you..' straight over his head. I miss sarcasm and dry humour. The German's just don't get it. Their jokes are somewhat lacking :'(


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think at all that it's true to say that Americans don't get or use sarcasm, irony or parody or that they're always sensitive to it and always take it as an insult.

Plenty of UK comedy shows which rely totally on that are VERY popular over there: AbFab, The Office, etc etc.

I've also traveled extensively and at the risk of sounding like some old fashioned racist "some of my best friends are Americans"

I think though that there are differences between American and British (especially English) sarcasm however. Not so much in the way we use it, but more in the way we define it. 

The American definition (which Barry seems also to subscribe to) emphasis(am: z)es negativity and saying the opposite of what is meant, Brits generally have a far broader definition, and includes humorous exchange, clever wordplay and affectionate insults or criticisms of others.

The most fundamental cultural difference is that we even use it with those we don't know and in outrageous ways and which "some" find gob-smacking.

Perhaps best summed up and in an hilarious way by this American comedian


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, should have clarified my above post better.

I'm a Brit living abroad.. in Germany! Living on a Nato base, I've met a few Americans, but they'd been British-fied in our sense of humour.

Germans, however, stare blankly, or take anything you say literally!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Hoola, I suppose I spent too much time down in Texas where they drive around in pick up trucks with rifles sling in the back window and keep pistols in the dashboard. Too often they found my humour odd and then they wondered if I was a Limey being insulting.

Having been in a few bars down town I learned never to argue with a 6ft6 broad shouldered Texan wearing a white cowboy hat and engraved high heeled boots. 

After all I was just a Sarff London Boy out for a larff and one not used to American measures of alcohol.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

This is also a good "what's the difference one"


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

hoopla said:


> I don't think at all that it's true to say that Americans don't get or use sarcasm, irony or parody or that they're always sensitive to it and always take it as an insult.
> 
> Plenty of UK comedy shows which rely totally on that are VERY popular over there: AbFab, The Office, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Hoopla, this was hilarious!


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

Dear @all,

what words do mean do relate in which part in this world you are living. To find a general rule seems to be impossible. Even if you limit your investigation to the English language countries you may discover a lot of differences. Give you an example :
If you’re on the road in WY or AZ you can come across a barn with a signs ‘wagon repair’ That doesn’t mean they will service your Chevrolet Tahoe or Dodge Durango…


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> Hoola, I suppose I spent too much time down in Texas where they drive around in pick up trucks with rifles sling in the back window and keep pistols in the dashboard. Too often they found my humour odd and then they wondered if I was a Limey being insulting.
> 
> Having been in a few bars down town I learned never to argue with a 6ft6 broad shouldered Texan wearing a white cowboy hat and engraved high heeled boots.
> 
> After all I was just a Sarff London Boy out for a larff and one not used to American measures of alcohol.


Heck I feel just the same when I venture south to London! But then when judging southerners we must always remember that they have not had the benefit of our disadvantages. 

Be advised: Where I live "He were a southern ******" is a legal defence :wink:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

US









UK










US: Divided highway UK: Dual carriageway










US: Freeway UK: Motorway


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

_"There are trails on private land around that you would need permission to ride on. You can ride ditches, gravel roads. You do not have the right away and no horse signs are posted for traffic."_

This is a reply I had in an earlier thread I started about understanding where to ride in Canada. I didn't ask for a translation at the time (being a jolly polite English girl who would rather smile and say thank you even if I don't understand).

Is a 'trail on private land' something that looks different to the rest of the private land that doesn't have trails on it..........?

And ditches really? I wouldn't want to ride in the ditches in the UK (definition _A narrow channel dug in the ground, typically used for drainage alongside a road or the edge of a field_) - is this what the poster meant?

Oh, and I know what gravel is, and I know what a road is.... but a gravel road? Is this a literal description or a term used loosely to describe lesser roads?

Thank you very much! 

I presume the poster meant Right Of Way?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe what they were trying to say is that you can't ride trails on private land without the landowner's permission. People in North American can be _very_ territorial when it comes to property they own.

The definition of a ditch is the same thing in NA as it is in the UK. I'm with you; I don't ride in ditches, either! 

Gravel roads are unpaved, and are generally back roads that don't tend to get a lot of vehicle traffic. They literally have gravel strewn over a dirt base. They're not to be confused with actual dirt roads. :wink:

Yes, the poster meant Right Of Way.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Is a 'trail on private land' something that looks different to the rest of the private land that doesn't have trails on it..........?


No, it just means some trails exist on private land and you need to secure permission from the landowner.



Shropshirerosie said:


> And ditches really? I wouldn't want to ride in the ditches in the UK (definition _A narrow channel dug in the ground, typically used for drainage alongside a road or the edge of a field_) - is this what the poster meant?


In many places roadside ditches are relatively shallow and grassy. I know many along the country lanes I take to work can be ridden with ease.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Rosie, do be aware that it is very likely that tresspass laws in Canada will be significantly different than those of the UK. And also be aware that those laws will likely vary to some degree from one province to the next.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Also be aware that the penalty could vary between the UK and there.

You're less likely to get shot here!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Shropshirerosie said:


> _"There are trails on private land around that you would need permission to ride on. You can ride ditches, gravel roads. You do not have the right away and no horse signs are posted for traffic."_
> 
> This is a reply I had in an earlier thread I started about understanding where to ride in Canada. I didn't ask for a translation at the time (being a jolly polite English girl who would rather smile and say thank you even if I don't understand).
> 
> ...


In the drier areas of the countries, the ditches are often only wet during rain when runoff fills them. They are sometimes great places to ride.












> Oh, and I know what gravel is, and I know what a road is.... but a gravel road? Is this a literal description or a term used loosely to describe lesser roads?


Gravel roads, in rural areas, are often places to ride. Some have much coarser gravel than I like to ride on, though.












> Thank you very much!
> 
> I presume the poster meant Right Of Way?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

hoopla said:


> Also be aware that the penalty could vary between the UK and there.
> 
> You're less likely to get shot here!


 
Hahaha too true! That made me crack up.

Saying that, a farmer did rudely interrupt a party in the woods a few years back with rubber bullets...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Notice to all UK posters in this thread: simple property trespass is definitely NOT a crime that legally warrants a deadly force response by the property owner anywhere in the US or Canada.

Anyone shooting at trespassers just because they are on private land is apt to end in jail facing felony charges.

However, breaking into an occupied dwelling IS, in most states, a crime against which the legal occupants have the right to use deadly force in self defense.

I know brits joke about our gun laws, but it's not the free for all it may seem to outsiders.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

mildot said:


> Notice to all UK posters in this thread: simple property trespass is definitely NOT a crime that legally warrants a deadly force response by the property owner anywhere in the US or Canada.
> 
> Anyone shooting at trespassers just because they are on private land is apt to end in jail facing felony charges.
> 
> ...


 
We don't joke.. we believe what we think.. which is why we aren't responsible enough to carry guns 

'But Judge, your holiness, sir.. the yanks do it'


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Admin
I'm stuck on Page 9 and can't get to page 10 or 11 - no way and I've tried.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> 'But Judge, your holiness, sir.. the yanks do it'


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh yeah! We'z just a bloodthirsty, gun totin', buncha killin' machines! :wink:

Watch out, it's like the Wild West everwhar here in the States!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Oh yeah! We'z just a bloodthirsty, gun totin', buncha killin' machines! :wink:
> 
> Watch out, it's like the Wild West everwhar here in the States!


 
I KNEW IT. I KNEW IT.

Where's my gun... knew it wouldn't go out of fashion....


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyways, Hoopla, you guys up North have soon got to dig out your raiding tools and protect us poor Southerners from the Border Reivers.

I'm doing my bit defending the Severn.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Guns are tres chic, Duffy! I have basic black; that way they go with every outfit. God forbid I'm not color coordinated while carrying a deadly weapon! The horror! :shock:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Guns are tres chic, Duffy! I have basic black; that way they go with every outfit. God forbid I'm not color coordinated while carrying a deadly weapon! The horror! :shock:


 
D: I wouldn't caught dead walking around with you if you didn't match.. see what I did there? Clever.. wasn't it... cause I'm smokin'..like a gun.

right I need to quit. Too much sugar!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Barry Godden said:


> Our normally generous Yank cousins are sensitive creatures and prone to take offence quickly if they feel to be insulted when perhaps we English have learned to absorb or parry even pointed insults. I do not ever want to offend those folks who live across the great pond. They usually arrive late but I am always pleased to see them, even if they don’t always understand exactly what I am saying - sorry writing.


 
Hmmf, I may be an American, but I am definitely NOT a Yank! I'm Cajun American to be exact. And, I am always early!


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> Anyways, Hoopla, you guys up North have soon got to dig out your raiding tools and protect us poor Southerners from the Border Reivers.
> 
> I'm doing my bit defending the Severn.


Heck I AM a Border Reiver! We look after ourselves and for sure we won't be protecting any softee southerners :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unfortunately Gigem, if you're from the US I don't think the Brits distinguish between us that much, even though we defend our own geographic/cultural definitions like junkyard dogs. :wink:

Duffy, you're all sorts of hilarious and witty. No matter what everyone else says.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Duffy, you're all sorts of hilarious and witty. No matter what everyone else says.


 
Awh shucks.
You have me in tears now. I'll walk with you even if your gun DOESNT match your outfit. But not in public.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> Awh shucks.
> You have me in tears now. I'll walk with you even if your gun DOESNT match your outfit. But not in public.


That's fair. Can't be PUBLIC friends with someone who's too tacky to match their firearm with their outfit. There have to be some standards, after all. What are we, animals? :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> That's fair. Can't be PUBLIC friends with someone who's too tacky to match their firearm with their outfit. There have to be some standards, after all. What are we, animals? :wink:


 
Nope! But where did I put my zebra print jacket.... LOL this conversation is starting to remind me of people of walmart...only in America!!!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Being from south Texas, yeehaw and y'all and such! I actually have a banjo :lol:

My boss and his wife were just talking about their guns, and how which one had more "oomph" but the other had more precision.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Gigem
See, I started that thread with the words 'If only we could see ourselves as others see us' (as translated from the original) and I was referring to we English, who do get to be called some nasty names by lots of foreigners, 

and now you have gone and proved my point. Incidentally,

Your close cousins were late by 3 years in WW1
and by 2 years in WW2 
We at home were very pleased to see you, young, vibrant, good looking, well paid males - especially the ladies amongst us - but our soldiers away in battle were not quite so pleased.

In WW2, American soldiers were universally and, mostly affectionately, known as 'Yanks'. - as against 'Yankees'.

But you as an American read and misunderstood my words - which is how the English deliberately often 'mis' use the English language.
Anyway, my piece was directed at an Englishman, not an American be he Northern or Southern. We often talk about people 'behind their backs'.

PS What did you call my father when he was in Florida learning to fly? I have the suspicion that he too 'chased after bit of skirt'. He was always looking for 'totty' whenever he got the opportunity.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Barry, y'all didn't have planes over there 'cross the pond? Your poor dad had to come all the way to Florida to learn how to fly? That's brutally unfair. I hate Florida and avoid it at all costs, and I'm a Yank! 

We Murricans had a heck of a lot of anti-war sentiment for both WWI and WWII. I'm not sure why we even got involved in the first one, since it wasn't fought on our soil. Just to be nice, mayhap? :wink:

There are all sorts of conspiracy theories concerning Roosevelt knowing about the attack on Pearl Harbor before it happened, since he supposedly wanted us involved in the war but Congress and the American people were against it. The only way to get us on board was to 'stage' an attack. I personally don't believe the theories, but Japan sure did kick start America into WWII by attacking our base in Hawaii. 

So I guess you have the Japanese to thank for all the help from Yanks during that war.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Barry, y'all didn't have planes over there 'cross the pond? Your poor dad had to come all the way to Florida to learn how to fly?


I'll give you that Wilbur and Orville were to be credited but my father in law who just died a month ago served in the Royal Air Force over 25 years and worked on the Spitfire and the Mosquito both of which played a huge part in the horrendous air battles of WWII

I don't think he'd have agreed to any insinuation that the RAF went to the USA to learn to fly.... far from it!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

hoopla said:


> I don't think he'd have agreed to any insinuation that the RAF went to the USA to learn to fly.... far from it!


Then I'd say you need to take your indignation out on your own countryman, since it was he who stated his father came over here to learn how to fly. :wink:

My father flew B17s and B29s during WWII in the Pacific Theater. I don't think there were a lot of Brits doing that, but I could be mistaken. He got the Silver Star for valor, which was pretty impressive. It's the third highest combat military decoration in the US Armed Forces.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

In WW1 there is another about a ships being sunk by German U boats and the encouragement of Mexico by Germany for the invasion of the US. 

In WW2 - yes Pearl Harbour but in the background Churchill had been very influential. He was a very persuasive man and had led us Brits into war twice. But it was only a question of time before you heard about the 
concentration camps. Anyway you guys needed a cross Atlantic base for the cold war afterwards.

As for airplanes. Yes we sent most of our budding pilots to either the US or Canada for training. Dad went to both. But one wonders if you did the job right, a very high percentage of the pilots died. Dad was lucky - he fluffed his exams. But I don't know the full story. I just have a photo of a smartly uniformed cadet with a broad grin on his face. 

It was either be a trainee pilot or a copper in standing on a roof top watching the bombs, then the rockets and finally the missiles fall down on London.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not indignant and of course I saw who it was who made the insinuation.



Barry Godden said:


> As for airplanes. Yes we sent most of our budding pilots to either the US or Canada for training. Dad went to both. But one wonders if you did the job right, a very high percentage of the pilots died. Dad was lucky - he fluffed his exams. But I don't know the full story. I just have a photo of a smartly uniformed cadet with a broad grin on his face.
> 
> It was either be a trainee pilot or a copper in standing on a roof top watching the bombs, then the rockets and finally the missiles fall down on London.


 Where on earth did you get that all from!?!

I'm thinking RAF history isn't your major subject. My father-in-law would be turning in his grave if her weren't cremated!

During WWII the RAF used 333 flying trainign schools. They trained over 88,000 air crew from Britain. Then there were contributions from others: Canada: 138,000, Australia: 27,000, South Africa: 25,000, Rhodesia: 10,000, New Zealand: 6,000


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I am not indignant about anything.

I am enjoying chatting with you all. It's all good stuff - whatever version of English we are using.

B G


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> As for airplanes. Yes we sent most of our budding pilots to either the US or Canada for training. Dad went to both. But one wonders if you did the job right, a very high percentage of the pilots died.


I'd like to think it wasn't the fault of the trainers, but the trainees. After all, if you're given inferior material, you can only do so much with it.

As far as Brit pilots coming over here to train, I'm more in line with Hoopla. I've heard of plenty of Americans training with the RAF, but not so much Brits training with the Army Air Corps back in the day.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

^ You're right and that's one of the main reasons there were so many "yanks" over here. They trained at bases over here with the RAF. 

A heck of a lot of Americans crossed the border and joined the Canadian Air Force to train to fly and fight from there too. 

Those brave volunteer American men formed the Eagle Squadrons


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The reason why the students travelled across the Atlantic was because there wasn't enough safe airspace for the students to learn to fly in. The training would have been given by RAF pilots who had been stood down from active duty. In sailing across the Atlantic the ships carrying the students were at risk of being sunk by U-Boats.

The reference to a high death toll, was more to do with the high losses sustained by Bomber Command during WW2 - not thru poor training - but because of the increasing competence by the German Ack Ack in shooting down planes. Statistically the new pilots had weeks to live, once classified as 'occupational'. 

In effect I made a 'quip' - perhaps classifiable as sarcasm - even innuendo, maybe 'double entendre'. But it misfired as often this style of writing will do, if the humour is not shared. Not that there is anything humourus about WW2 or WW1 or indeed war at all.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

mildot said:


> Rosie, do be aware that it is very likely that tresspass laws in Canada will be significantly different than those of the UK. And also be aware that those laws will likely vary to some degree from one province to the next.


Oh, don't worry, I won't be pushing my luck by riding where I'm not invited! Round where I am now you're likely to be threatened with a shotgun if you stray off the bridleway. Which, by the way, I would never do because I am a very law-abiding type of girlie


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> In effect I made a 'quip' - perhaps classifiable as sarcasm - even innuendo, maybe 'double entendre'. But it misfired as often this style of writing will do, if the humour is not shared.


See, now you're making assumptions. I knew what you were doing, which is why I 'quipped' back at you about the trainers and trainees. 

I presumed if I answered in kind you'd 'get it'. You didn't. So the humor barrier doesn't just go one way.

Sarcasm needs to be fairly broad in the written word, in my opinion. It can be difficult to understand intent unless it's spoken and one can see visual cues, and hear voice inflections.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Speedie. Point taken. 

Maybe now we have a clue as to how a horse feels.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

During the war my maternal Grandmother told me that she had two American Airmen stay with her for a coupe of months.
They had come over and joined the RAF before the US came into the war. One was a bomber pilot and the other a navigator and they had been shot down over either Holland or Belgium and finally got back to England via the Resistance. Both had been injured and were recuperating from their injuries.

Gran was an avid wine maker and these two discovered a cache of wines in the cellar. They were allowed to take what they wanted and they did! The parsnip wine evidently tasted rather like a good Scotch whisky which is what they were selling it as in Portsmouth. When they asked Gran to make more she said she couldn't because of rationing and no sugar. A couple of days later there was a hundredweight of sugar at the backdoor.
These lads could get anything it seemed, and the house and guests ate well. It was nothing for a leg of lamb or pork to be found in the cold store and no one ever admitted to how it got there!

Things must have gone a bit to far because the house was raided by the M.Ps. Not a thing was found that should not have been there. Gran knew what was going on but never realised just how much. These to had to report back and before they left they told Gran to go into the neighbours attic. They had been stashing their loot in the neighbours attic which involved putting a plank across the gap between the houses and crawling over the 15 feet, As the house was four stories there was a fair drop.

Both survived the war and returned to the USA and both kept in contact with Gran for many years.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely story.


----------

